# Snow in Colorado



## coloradosnow (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah were going to get accumulations today!!!


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think we will hear anymore from anybody in Colorado for a while because they are busy PLOWING  I saw a few pickups on the news plowing lots.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Give us some! :crying:


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

If anyone in CO. Needs somewhere to dump the snow they're trucking away from their lots feel free to truck it to:

Bad Luck
No snowsville USA, 
65 degrees in December ave.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Bad Luck;340137 said:


> If anyone in CO. Needs somewhere to dump the snow they're trucking away from their lots feel free to truck it to:
> 
> Bad Luck
> No snowsville USA,
> 65 degrees in December ave.


That made me laugh out loud....and with this current winter....I don't laugh much.


----------

